# Błedy przy włączaniu xdm

## and1987

Podczas włączania xdm pojawia sie okno z tekstem:

"Serwer ekranu został zamknięty 6 razy w ciągu ostatnich 90 sekund.

Możliwe, że dzieje się coś złego. Za dwie minuty zostanie ponowiona próba na ekranie :0."

Uruchomienie serwera X (gnome) można tylko ręcznie przez polecenie startx, ale po włączeniu się nie można rozwinąć menu Programy.

Od czego zaczać (jakie logi, pliki konfiguracyjne mogą zawierać istotne informacje jak sobie z tym poradzić).

----------

